# A little over due



## agent_skullhead (Apr 28, 2005)

I've already posted in the MAC chat forum, but I thought I'd take a second to say a formal hello to all!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!! I hope you enjoy your time here!!


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## agent_skullhead (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys!  I'm already loving my time here


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

yo


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 29, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------

